
Wheelnav.js – spinning ever - taivare
http://wheelnavjs.softwaretailoring.net/index.html
======
Mithaldu
In Chrome these all animate quite choppily.

~~~
thebouv
Really? In my Chrome they're super smooth.

Version 42.0.2311.90 (64-bit), Mac OSX.

I was just about to compliment on that actually.

~~~
tmikaeld
I'm on the same, lags enormously...

Checking on Task Manager, it consume 100% CPU, GPU about 7%.

~~~
thebouv
Funny, I played with it extensively after your post, went through the
examples, clicked the hell out of them.

All still fine.

I blame sun spots.

~~~
tmikaeld
Did you check the task manager?

May i ask your specs? I'm suspecting that GPU acceleration is not working on
all Mac's with Chrome.

------
dandare
Very nice except for those easings.

------
tonyhb
I like the consistent sarcasm throughout the website and these comments. I
can't help but feel this is tongue in cheek.

~~~
kipple
So many JS libraries these days, I can barely smell which ones are real
anymore

------
hughes
Terrible performance on mobile... Couldn't tell it was animating :(

------
hitekker
What a whimsical widget!

Not sure if I have a use-case for it, but it looks quite neat.

------
UUMMUU
Very cool! I could see the music player being pretty useful but the animation
seems to be off when you toggle it opened/closed; almost like the icons are
being overlaid on each other. That cirle wheel nav with submenus is so cool
though. Very neat!

~~~
UUMMUU
Not to beat a dead horse but why was this downvoted? I thought downvotes on
HackerNews were to be reserved for offensive/destructive comments? If my
comment above offended you, please explain why instead of just downvoting it.

------
thebouv
Nice idea and love the look, but not going to share with my designers lest
they think we can start putting wheel-styled menus in everything we do just
cause it's pretty.

This would be cool in certain UIs, but not always the best UX decision I
wouldn't think.

------
hitgeek
i like the wheelnav with submenus. The tablet version of OneNote using a
similar thing for contextual menus that I found very usable. The animations
are very choppy on my Thinkpad when not plugged in, and the easing is all over
the place. I'd like to see some examples with simple animations

------
swalsh
This is real cool, It could still use some polish, but i'd definitely love to
use it in the future.

------
afandian
I feel sick

edit: this is a joke, right?

~~~
UUMMUU
I think it's more of a proof of concept than something you'd really want to
throw on a site. Also, I'd say there could be some potential uses like for a
music player or for a site that's less app and more website.

~~~
afandian
I thought it was a joke because of the typeface and choice of colours and ...
well how it looks. It just looks silly. Here's what I see mid-animation:

[http://i.imgur.com/wqD0v9h.png](http://i.imgur.com/wqD0v9h.png)

If I were a web designer that's what I'd do to make fun of the concept.

Maybe it is serious.

